# Guns and ammo



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nope not the magazine, the real stuff. If you want either you better get moving. Hangun ammo is about gone in many stores as is 223 ammo. Try finding an AR after another day. They are about as scarce as frog fur. Not only that I see primers jumped 25% in two days.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really don't get the point in rushing out to buy an AR..... particularly if ammo is going to be so scarce...

My single shot 243 with handloaded ammo will outshoot any ammoless AR..................... :sniper:


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Probably will see people trying to dump their assualt rifles


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dump assault rifles? I don't own any so I guess that won't happen here.

I just saw that our fearless, oops, I mean CLUELESS, leader, is demanding gun control proposals by January. I also see he got time's person of the year. Wow, you CAN get person of the year by doing NOTHING WORTH WHILE. I need to tell my wife I might get it next year!!!!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I have some assault knives I'm thinking about ditching.
And if you were Time's man of the year Savage,,,I'd really have something to ***** about. eace:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

There you go again Spent, commenting on the author without reading the book!!! :thumb:

Do tactical tomahawks count as assault weapons? How about xdeano's ninja swords and throwing stars?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Assault Rifles are guns that have a selective fire option....ie 3 round burst to fully automatic. They are illegal to have unless with a permit. People lets not help the liberal media. Inform people what assault rifles are. Then inform people what "assault weapons" are any semi-automatic gun with a detachable magazine that has any two of these five things; 
1. Pistol grip
2. Teloscopic or collapsable stock
3. Can attach a bayonet
4. Has a flash surpressor or a threaded barrel
5. Can attach a gernade launcher.

Here is an example...... The beloved ruger 10/22:

Hunting Rifle:









Considered an Assault Weapon:









Again.....one is considered "assault weapon"....other is not. They are the same gun only difference is cosmetics!!!!

Educate people on this subject. That is why if a law is introduced it can't be a paint brushed law. It needs to be specific and specific in naming weapons.

Back on topic: Last night I was at the local gander mt. Guns were flying off the shelf.... AR's, Pistols, Shot guns (home defense styles). Also so one guy buy 6 magazines.... 3 for an AR and 3 for a 10/22. Either this guy is thinking about making $$$ or he just wanted them. But like the last time a bill was passed. You could not buy these clips only at gun shows. Then they were going for $50+ a pop.

edited: Replaced "clips" with Magazines.... :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think every congressman should be required to watch a video of Bob Milech swapping mags...... maybe they would then realize how useless a mag restriction is..............................


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chuck, I agree, so in the spirit of education about "assault weapons" they are called magazines, not clips. A clip is a piece of metal with rounds "clipped" to it used for quick loading magazines, or rifles with internal mags like the SKS or 1903 Springfield.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

1000 primers and 8 pounds of h4350 should last me till for awhile. I hate feeding the fire but not going to be caught with my pants down needing reloading supplies like last time


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

My bad..ok,,, thought AR stood for Assault Rifle...but just semantics... we all know what the kinds of rifles they're talking about banning... the kind that "look" like military weapons that are large magazine capable... I think those kind will be first on their list.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at my post above....

That is a regular hunting gun beloved by all. Passed down from generation to generation. It is a great teaching too for kids on gun safety and marksmanship. Then you change the stock..... It is now considered an "assault weapon". The function of the gun has not changed. It can't shoot any faster than before. It cycles the round the same. But now it would be considered illegal because of cosmetics!!!

I sent letters to my representatives. Basicly like the one in my above post with the pictures of the two 10/22's. Then i added that i don't want them to just hurry up and pass something. *"Take your time and do some home work. Because they are making laws for 100% of the nation. Not just the people who voted them in. Our leaders in washington have forgotten that the past few years."*

Please no matter what your stance on this is. Pleas add that last line in if you contact them. It is truely why I think this nation is in the problem it is. Our leaders only care about 1/2 of the country.....not the whole.


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just noticed today that "Armistad Armory", on the banner they have on the outdoor forums such as this... advertise "100's of Assault Rifles", what's up with that then?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

AR stands for Armalite Rifle, the company that Eugene Stoner worked when he designed the M16. Assult weapons is a much broader term depending on who writes the definition which generally includes. Anything with a pistol grip, even shotguns. Anything with a muzzle break or flash supressor, like many of our bolt action rifles. Anything with a collapsable stock, and anything with a removable magazine, unless made exempt. They have found ways around this like using the bullet button for magazine release on some AR's, offering some without a flash supressor and an A2 stock. But this time they said they know how to close all the "loopholes" so who knows what that means.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a question..... I just had lunch with a friend of mine who is a Police officer. Was an AR actually used in the school?? I am just wondering if anyone has seen or read the actual police report not what the papers or news is reporting. Because he said what they where told was only handguns and the long rifle was left in the car.

Again I am not saying that it was not used but am just curious.....since the reporting on this has been so accurate.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What bothers me is that non shooters think they know better than we (shooters) do, what will and will not make a difference in these type of situations. Telling them that 4-10 rnd mags instead of 2-20s isn't going to make a bit of difference is like wizzing in the wind. Taking away guns may escalate this type of attacks to bombs.

They are thinking in terms of preventing or stopping the unstoppable instead of how they can mitigate the damage so such attacks don't end so tragiclly.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

.........Discover Yahoo! With Your Friends.. close.. ... ......NRA calls for armed police officer in every school
By PHILIP ELLIOTT | Associated Press - 10 mins ago....Email0Share0
Share7Print......Related Content...
Enlarge Photo.Under a flag at half-staff and &#8230;
....WASHINGTON (AP) - The nation's largest gun-rights lobby called Friday for armed police officers to be posted in every American school to stop the next killer "waiting in the wings."

The National Rifle Association broke its silence on last week's shooting rampage at a Connecticut elementary school that left 26 children and staff dead.

"The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun," the group's top lobbyist, Wayne LaPierre, said at a Washington news conference.

LaPierre said "the next Adam Lanza," the man responsible for last week's mayhem, is planning an attack on another school.

"How many more copycats are waiting in the wings for their moment of fame from a national media machine that rewards them with wall-to-wall attention and a sense of identity that they crave, while provoking others to try to make their mark," LaPierre said. "A dozen more killers, a hundred more? How can we possibly even guess how many, given our nation's refusal to create an active national database of the mentally ill?"

He blamed video games, movies and music videos for exposing children to a violent culture day in and day out. "In a race to the bottom, many conglomerates compete with one another to shock, violate, and offend every standard of civilized society, by bringing an even more toxic mix of reckless behavior and criminal cruelty right into our homes," LaPierre said.

He refused to take any questions after speaking. Though security was tight, two protesters were able to interrupt LaPierre's speech, holding up signs that blamed the NRA for killing children. Both were escorted out, shouting that guns in schools are not the answer.

LaPierre announced that former Rep. Asa Hutchison, R-Ark., will lead an NRA program that will develop a model security plan for schools that relies on armed volunteers.

The 4.3 million-member NRA largely disappeared from public debate after the shootings in Newtown, Conn., choosing atypical silence as a strategy as the nation sought answers after the rampage. The NRA temporarily took down its Facebook page and kept quiet on Twitter.

Since the slayings, President Barack Obama has demanded "real action, right now" against U.S. gun violence and called on the NRA to join the effort. Moving quickly after several congressional gun-rights supporters said they would consider new legislation to control firearms, the president said this week he wants proposals to reduce gun violence that he can take to Congress by January.

Obama has already asked Congress to reinstate an assault weapons ban that expired in 2004 and pass legislation that would stop people from purchasing firearms from private sellers without a background check. Obama also has indicated he wants Congress to pursue the possibility of limiting high-capacity magazines.

...


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kudos to LaPierre and the NRA... finally. It will be interesting to hear the response to this proposal... 
Im all for it.


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Chuck Smith said:


> I have a question..... I just had lunch with a friend of mine who is a Police officer. Was an AR actually used in the school?? I am just wondering if anyone has seen or read the actual police report not what the papers or news is reporting. Because he said what they where told was only handguns and the long rifle was left in the car.
> 
> Again I am not saying that it was not used but am just curious.....since the reporting on this has been so accurate.


Bushmaster XM15, Glock 20 10mm, Sig 226 9mm on his person, and a shotgun which was left in the car. Bushmaster was used on victims, Glock was used on himself.

I actually placed a large order for 223 ammo last Friday. It was just out of coincidence that was the day of the CT shooting, also ordered some AR15 tools and a DD handguard that day. Went to the Outsoorsman following Monday out of curiosity and they were nearly wiped of 223 ammo and only had a couple AR's left. I did my own panic buying and purchased 8 PMAG's at Fleet Farm.

I've only been a AR15 owner since August and just last week was considering building my own, but that idea is out the window now at any reasonable price. I'm good on ammo and components right now but barely made my purchases before this big surge.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't anticipate the run on primers, now everywhere is sold out, I guess I will have no other option but to see how everything plays out.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

They have some at the grand forks scheels as of tonight.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is going to be the same BS we saw 4 years ago. People buying 40 thousand primers and trying to sell them for 50 plus dollars a thousand. Jerkoffs trying to sell 600 dollar ARs on bisman and here for 1200 bucks and idiots actually buying them. Then after about a year and a half things will start to get back to normal, the the prices will be a bit higher again, just like last time. Then the idiots will try to sell their 600 dollar ARs for 1200 because that is what they paid, and they will be mad when you tell them they got screwed and their rifle isn't worth what they paid. At least that part is amusing!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is already happening. bismanonline is BS it is a bunch of idiots who are trying to get new or better than new for their junk.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> Dump assault rifles? I don't own any so I guess that won't happen here.
> 
> I just saw that our fearless, oops, I mean CLUELESS, leader, is demanding gun control proposals by January. I also see he got time's person of the year. Wow, you CAN get person of the year by doing NOTHING WORTH WHILE. I need to tell my wife I might get it next year!!!!


You can also receive the Nobel Prize for doing nothing, just ask Zero. :eyeroll:

I don't have any more guns or ammo, I sold them all.

Huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Haa.. I bought a bunch of primers after the last run when scheels overbought and then had to start marking them down after about 2 years...

I wonder what their excuse will be 2 years after they ban stuff and another school shooting happens????????


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was planning on stocking up on some primers and powder after the new year.......looks like I screwed myself for the time being. I have plenty of large rifle primers to suit my needs, but was going to start loading for 223, so I was going to get some small rifle primers and an 8lb jug of Varget and maybe some pistol primers. Hopefully the panic subsides and stuff get back in stock sooner than last time.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't worry ac700WC I have some Varget if you need some. 47.50 a lb sound about right? :wink: 
Seriously, I do have a bunch if you need some. I think the price tags are still on em.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Let me know if you want to sell an 8lb jug or whatever you would be willing to sell. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

We are just heading home from Fargo now, I have to work at 1400, tonight annd all week so I will be in the area. Let me know when you need it. I have a lb or two you can buy, I need to keep my jug, sorry!


----------



## markzephz (Mar 29, 2013)

Guns and ammo industry report indicates that every major gun and ammunition manufacturer in the country.but gun protect you to in time of danger.

______________________
An advertising agency is of tactical knife 85 percent confusion and 15 percent commission.
Fred Allen


----------

